# June 2020 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jul 4, 2020)

It's time to vote for the June 2020 Photo of the Month.  Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Hummingbirds" by @Woodsman






 2. "In The Still Of The Night" by @oldhippy





 3. "Tbourida, Morocco" by @The_Traveler





 4. "Open Sesame" by @Donde





 5. "Golden Spiral" by @Evertking





 6. "Lake Ontario sunrise - RC Harris Filtration Plant" by @Philmar





 7. "Fishing at Sunset" by @stapo49





 8. "Let it rain!" by @acparsons


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 4, 2020)

Tough choice as usual, was flipping back and forth between two images.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 4, 2020)

Done!


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 4, 2020)

Where is the all of the above button?  =]


----------



## Evertking (Jul 4, 2020)

All amazing but number 3 is what I want to learn so so bad.. That's a Nat Geo type shot.
Is that light or the edit?
Amazing


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 5, 2020)

Voted, all very good....


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 5, 2020)

wow so wonderful.. I thought I was looking at a magazine...….


----------



## PJM (Jul 5, 2020)

Some tough choices this month.  Great job everyone!


----------



## jtmed (Jul 6, 2020)

All great photos and a wonderful work they all did, but you know a winner still has to be selected.


----------

